# 9 Sins of a Newbie Photographer



## Jeffbridge (Jun 2, 2014)

When you start taking pictures without knowing a single thing about photography, it’s hard to accomplish a solid craft. Most of amateurs learn by trial and error. It is a good thing, cause you become skilled while experimenting; but there are things that every newbie photographer should avoid.

[Link Removed by Request.]


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 2, 2014)

really?

that's woefull some of gibberish that site puts out is just nonsense but number 9 of this list of gibber, WTF?


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 2, 2014)

All of them ... every day.


----------



## cid (Jun 2, 2014)

let's put together some more serious list

[list type=decimal]
[*]byuing expensive gear and thinking you will get results like pro, because you have (pro) gear
[*]not knowing anything about how aperture and ISO affects shutter speed and why
[*]not knowing anything about exposure, exposure compensation
[*]blaming gear for not delivering results like expected in point 1.
[/list]

I have to say I suffered from these four too (more or less) when I bought my first DSLR, but then I realized I have to learn, and learn a lot to get some at least acceptable results

feel free to add your points too


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 2, 2014)

Is this a joke?

I mean, "Not aiming nor focussing"..."Taking night photos with high shutter speed"...."Being conceited Humility is essential"?


----------



## K-amps (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like someone describing themselves...


----------



## pedant (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> When you start taking pictures without knowing a single thing about photography, it’s hard to accomplish a solid craft. Most of amateurs learn by trial and error. It is a good thing, cause you become skilled while experimenting; but there are things that every newbie photographer should avoid.
> 
> [Link Removed by Request.]



10) reading spammy 'articles' like these


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 2, 2014)

Seems to me like the OP is on this site to drive traffic to his own website. Looking at one page of his recent posts shows spammy links like this one as well as 2 or 3 regurgitated compliments from one thread to the next.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 2, 2014)

Whenever someone mentions the rule of thirds, I immediately discount everything coming out of their mouths.


----------



## LDS (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> experimenting; but there are things that every newbie photographer should avoid.


10 - Loking for and reading useless websites plenty of more or less useless advices...

This is one of the worst side effects of the Internet. Fragmented knowledge dispersed all over the net. People read here and there - with no assurance if the source is good enough or not - and try to put together something sensible... but without a proper background, it's impossible to tell what is good and what is not.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 2, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Whenever someone mentions the rule of thirds, I immediately discount everything coming out of their mouths.



Why? The rule of thirds is a good place to start when considering composition. Now if someone is telling me that the rule of thirds is the only consideration in composition, then yes, they are not worth listening to.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 2, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> Seems to me like the OP is on this site to drive traffic to his own website. Looking at one page of his recent posts shows spammy links like this one as well as 2 or 3 regurgitated compliments from one thread to the next.


I've noticed that, too. Maybe it's time to respond...


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me like the OP is on this site to drive traffic to his own website. Looking at one page of his recent posts shows spammy links like this one as well as 2 or 3 regurgitated compliments from one thread to the next.
> ...


Done  Reported to moderator. We'll see what happens.


----------

